# Princess Charlotte , Henry James , Teddy and Arabella



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My 4 are going to have to squeeze over so their new baby brother can join them at the window . Jasper is arriving VERY soon . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh I just LOVE this picture :wub: :wub: :wub: 

waiting forward to meeting their baby brother too :biggrin: 

kat


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, what a cute picture!! :wub: I can't wait to see them with their new baby brother!! When is he coming home?


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: YEAH, FINALLY!! I cannot WAIT to see him, please please take tons of pics of him and his sibs reaction to him when they meet!! I won't be back until late Sunday night but I am dying to see more pics of him Sarah!! Tell him WELCOME HOME for me please and kiss everyone. Love to YOU and ALL the babies!!! :wub: xx0x0x0x0 N&P&P


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Sarah you must be thrilled! Are your four giving him a welcome home party?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a lovely picture!! Beautiful!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh look at them, they are beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Their coats ar gorgeous Sarah, I love this picture and I hope their wait isn't much longer, can't wait to see little Jasper


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sorry this double posted :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! Cute!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sarah, you know I am a real fan of your "gang" and their long lush hair..........great shot!!!! Can't wait until your new little one joins the family and we get to see pics! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: I can't wait either!!! :chili: Move over kids, aunt Pat wants to watch for the new baby too...

Sarah, maybe it's about time for a re-model.....maybe a picture window???


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

That is one of my fav shots of your group. I remeber when there were just three. When is five coming home, more details pleaseeee.
Aimee


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a sweet and fantastic pic! When does Jasper arrive? :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Your fluffy family is so fabulous!!! I can't wait to meet Jasper!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww what a great pic! cant wait to see the new baby!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great picture!!! I can't wait to see pics of Jasper!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great Picture. When does Jasper arrive? We're all waiting with baited breath.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That would be a great portrait to hang up in a frame-I love it!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Awwww :wub: They are so adorable. I can't wait to see pics of the new baby!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I swear you can make post cards and greeting cards with your pictures. This one will make you rich  :smilie_daumenpos: 

looking forward to see Jasper :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Great picture! I cant wait to see pics of little Jasper once he arrives! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww those fluff butts - look at that ... it would make a great Hallmark card.

Hey that's what SM should do - go into the greeting card business - We can easily add titles to our photos for every day greeting card situations ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, so when is Jasper arriving? I need to know!! We hate surprises here! 

Andrea


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh great, No. 5 is coming soon :chili: .Can't wait to see Jasper squeezed in with lineup. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I swear you can make post cards and greeting cards with your pictures. This one will make you rich  :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> looking forward to see Jasper :biggrin:[/B]



OOps sorry Fay - I didn't see your post - yes I say let's go for the Greeting Card business ..

It will be called Spoilt Maltese Greetings ... :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=418993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  see? I knew it was a good idea.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419041
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike ...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I cant see the picture


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I can see it now! Its a cute picture!!! I agree, put it on a card! LOL :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love that picture :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My friend drove little Jasper down from SUNNY Queensland straight into a MISERABLE Melbourne day . I'm picking Jasper up this afternoon , the kids ( ME ) are VERY excited . I will take pictures once the excitement has died down . Greeting cards what a great idea , I have several occasions covered already. Sarah
Easter








Christmas








Birthday


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> My friend drove little Jasper down from SUNNY Queensland straight into a MISERABLE Melbourne day . I'm picking Jasper up this afternoon , the kids ( ME ) are VERY excited . I will take pictures once the excitement has died down . Greeting cards what a great idea , I have several occasions covered already. Sarah
> Easter
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously - I temped for the Ink Group in Sydney many years ago - I bet they will be interested !!

here is their link and they are always looking for new ideas !!!

http://www.inkgroup.com/cpa/htm/htm_big.asp

Can't wait to see Jasper


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

SO, where are the pics? I want t hem, I demand them..I know he's there LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sarah, I crown thee 'Master of Pet Photography'! Another magnificent photo of your darling angels! :wub: 

Only a few more hours until 'Jasper time'!! Yay!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a darling picture. That's a lot of hair to brush! Good luck with the new little one.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AHH! You ALWAYS take the best pictures ever!!!! I CANT WAIT to see baby Jasper!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

what a sweet photo!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG today, whoo hoo, all those pics are great by the way, my favourite is them all by the window and the xmas one. BUt only by a smidge, cause they are all gorgeous. I love your doggys, now there is going to be one more to love, cant wait for pics.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just love all of your pics!!! Can't wait to meet Jasper!

Linda and Sophie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

OK, it's nearly 6 pm, I've been waiting ALL afternoon to meet Jasper - cough up some pics Sarah!! Don't keep him all to yourself!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> OK, it's nearly 6 pm, I've been waiting ALL afternoon to meet Jasper - cough up some pics Sarah!! Don't keep him all to yourself!! [/B]


My sentiments exactly !!!

Married white female - seeking cute puppy by the name of Jasper !!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> OK, it's nearly 6 pm, I've been waiting ALL afternoon to meet Jasper - cough up some pics Sarah!! Don't keep him all to yourself!! [/B]



Aaahh I know, I say Sarah is being terribly greedy


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - well girls you will have to WAIT . It has been madness here - Charlotte has treated me to 5 hours of SHRILL barking ( her usual treatment of newcomers - aghhh ) . Jasper looks like a tiny train wreck after his LOOOONG car ride - from the smell of him he was thrown up on ( come to think of it , vomit is the cause , his brother got car sick ) . I REFUSE to flourish my perfect puppy - until he has been groomed to Sarah standard - it could take HOURS . Given my sucky week at work , the bath will have to wait ( I'll spritz him with Chanel No.5 ) his new Mummy needs a GREAT BIG GLASS OF WINE to settle her shattered , fragile nerves . Sarah P.S good news , Arabella and Henry seem to like him .


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I suppose we will have to wait then...  

I bet Jasper sure smells good...haha! By any chance will there be photos tomorrow? 

By the way, you have no idea how excited I was then, thinking there were photos.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aww, it's 4:30 a.m. here and I was waiting up for pics!!! Just kidding - can't sleep. Anyone want to give me a wake up call when the pics are up? I'm sure I'll be ready to sleep when it's time to get up. On second thought I'm sure Sophie will give me her usual wake up call - jump on the stomach, twice on the chest, and if that doesn't work, sit on my face. :new_shocked: 

Linda


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sophie's wake up call sounds like Murphys...haha, although Murphy likes to combined constant whining with his jumping, and if I ignore him, the whining continues...haha.

So any pics of Jasper yet.....kidding I'm kidding.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

about the postcards .... I've heard there are some Chloe ( :wub: ) stamps down under and with your postcards that will be a perfect combination. you guys are way ahead of us in that department and many more I'm sure :aktion033: 

I can't wait for the pictures :chili: please start a new thread when you have Jasper pictures. I am so bad at following up and finding old ones :blush:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah seriously, it's been 12 hours..Share the darn pics!!  We want Jasper pics  
Andrea


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

ok, its just gone 8am - I would have thought with little miss alarm clock Arabella - PLUS new puppy Jasper, Sarah should have been up HOURS ago ..... plenty of time to groom & take pictures!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was up HOURS ago , my night was very restful - NOT !!! . I'm having breakfast and then my new puppy will be bathed and primped . When I have a photo to my exacting standards I will post them . Give me a break women , my eyes are a little DREARY . Sarah p.s HE"S SOOOOO CUTE !!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> p.s HE"S SOOOOO CUTE !!![/B]


Oh you are such a tease!

Alright then, I'll cut you a bit of slack ..... lunchtime - pictures expected!  (thats approximately 4 hours for those up there in the other time zone!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok Sarah I've missed something here, your getting a new fluff? NOT FAIR, :smmadder: I only have ONE, I'm excited to hear more about your new baby


----------

